# Shrimp ID



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

I bought these under the name "black algae eating shrimp". Any ideas on further identification? Please ignore the cherry shrimp.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

THose look like "malayan" shrimp to me.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks to me like the Indian algae shrimp, which is a sub-species of the Caridina cf. babaulti.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

malayan shrimp for sure.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I saw this same question/thread posted in another web forum, and I would have to agree with/tilt towards the same answer: Caridina cf. babaulti ssp. "Green"

http://www.wirbellose.de/arten.cgi?action=show&artNo=120

However, as I mentioned in another thread, I like to play politician and avoid most ID type threads as there is not a lot of information out there on shrimp. I do know that there is an effort underway in Asia to provide better identification, and much of what we currently identify shrimp as/with will change. But, if I was to hazard a guess, I believe it is the Caridina cf. babaulti ssp. "Green"


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for all your help. The picture was taken the first day the shrimp were added to the tank. Today I did notice where one has changed from the brownish color seen in the photo to a more greenish coloring. If I assume these are _Caridina cf. babaulti spp. 'green'_ do I need to worry about them crossbreeding with my cherry shrimp?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I can't say I know absolutely sure about that, but I would think that it is a good possibility...


----------

